# ***OFFICAL***  GoPro Screenshot Thread



## FrankieJames7 (Jul 20, 2013)

simple...your action camera screenshots or photos

and please keep it a pictures thread with minimal chat


----------



## Krackerman235 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Photographiend (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems like this one may do better in the Theme forum... just a suggestion.


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2013)

On the boat



screen1 by runnah555, on Flickr

On the jetski



screen2 by runnah555, on Flickr

on the hill - I can assure you I have normal sized legs. 



screen3 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## runnah (Jul 23, 2013)

A couple more

going fishing



screen4 by runnah555, on Flickr

for the ladies...



screen5 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## Low_Sky (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll play along.

From my last trip overseas, using my Hero2...


Test firing the M2A1


Road trip!


Off-road trip!


----------



## FrankieJames7 (Jul 24, 2013)

awesome pictures guys

lets keep it going


----------



## R3d (Jul 28, 2013)

Admins should move this to theme section?


----------



## DBA (Jul 29, 2013)

Not of the highest quality, however here are two to add...


----------



## FrankieJames7 (Aug 4, 2013)

life behind bars ehhh?


----------



## DBA (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are some recent ones.





Not sure how much the quality is degraded by uploading it here however the original is incredibly sharp for being a screen shot.
*Shot with GoPro Hero 3 Black at 1080p 60fps.


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2013)

Braaap!


----------



## DBA (Dec 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> Braaap!


That's all I know!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 6, 2013)

^my buddy josh mid-backflip. I love my gopro, so fun


----------

